# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Look at the bend on this bar!!!

## Imnotdutch

This is Clive Henry........a british lifter who took gold at the recent EPF championships. Thats 427.5kg on the bar........and he has had surgery on his knees to boot  :Smilie:  He needed the tendons reattached after ripping them both off.

I just liked the bending bar  :Smilie:

----------


## Ermantroudt

That is why the APF/WPC allow special bars for the different lifts. Personally, I would be pissed as hell if I had to squat with that bar whipping all over the place.

But you are right, it looks bad as hell!

Erm

----------


## Imnotdutch

> _Originally posted by Ermantroudt_ 
> *That is why the APF/WPC allow special bars for the different lifts. Personally, I would be pissed as hell if I had to squat with that bar whipping all over the place.
> 
> But you are right, it looks bad as hell!
> 
> Erm*


I'm in two minds about this.........I think that sometimes we do too much to make the lifts more doable in this sport. However, in this case I would imagine that safety is a big issue.

----------


## Imnotdutch

Heres a couple more pics from the meet.........

Andrzej Stanaszek (POL) squatting a world record 300kg in the 52kg class (Köberich photo).

----------


## Imnotdutch

Jaroslaw Olech (POL) deadlifting a world record 317.5kg in the 67.5kg class

----------


## Huge Presser

Stranszek is built perfectly for the sport and always has been. A 5.5 inch stroke on bench, and at less then 4 feet tall he hardly has to go down to go past parallel in the squat. I'm not taking anything away from the man, I just think it's incredible how he's so perfect for powerlifting.
I am certain he will be the first to squat 6x bodyweight in the world, as he was also the first to squat 5x... incredible. 

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## hellapimpin

damn thats pretty wild

----------


## chevy44

could someone translate that weight into lbs?

----------


## Imnotdutch

Clive Henry: 940.5lb Squat

Andrzej Stanaszek: 660lb squat at a bodyweight of under 114lb (roughly 5.77 x bodyweight)

Jaroslaw Olech: 698.5lb deadlift at under 148lb (4.7 x bodyweight).

----------


## Cubanito17

chevy to let you know. you go kg * 2.2=lbs

It's not hard. 

I would be pissed if the bar bent that much b/c it's something i'm not used too.

----------


## Huge Presser

What is Clive Henry's bodyweight? Is he a 275 or superheavy weight. 
I've never really heard too much about the guy.

Stranschek also has benched close to 400 at 114. The guy is built perfectly for the sport... 3.5x bw bench, 5.75x bw squat... problem is his dead, his hands are too small to grip all the way around the bar. If he had longer fingers he would have a 1500 total at 114.

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## RCK

damn!!!!

----------


## Imnotdutch

I think that CH is currently lifting in the 275's. You are right in that he keeps a low profile.........he still kicks ass.




> _Originally posted by Huge Presser_ 
> *What is Clive Henry's bodyweight? Is he a 275 or superheavy weight. 
> I've never really heard too much about the guy.
> 
> Stranschek also has benched close to 400 at 114. The guy is built perfectly for the sport... 3.5x bw bench, 5.75x bw squat... problem is his dead, his hands are too small to grip all the way around the bar. If he had longer fingers he would have a 1500 total at 114.
> 
> HUGE PRESSER*

----------


## Huge Presser

Thanks bro... yeah 940 pound squat at 275 is amazing especially since he's drug free.
Yo I have a question in case anyone knows: has anyone squatted over 1000 drug free? I know that Jamie Henderson benched over 700 and was tested and came out clear... I think that would be pretty fucking intense with a 1000 squat drug free though. Just curious.

HP

----------


## Red5

I'm sorry, but I have a hard time believeing these guys are drug free.That's like thinking pro bodybuilders are drug free and built their physiques naturally.Personally I don't care if they're using or not, they're still amazing lifts.

----------


## Ermantroudt

"has anyone squatted over 1000 drug free?'

Captin Kirk did his 1000 in the USAPL, so he was tested, I think Shane Hammond did a grand in a tested meet too.

I have to find a list of guys of have done 1000...

Erm

----------


## Huge Presser

Thanks for the info Erm.
And glad to see some new people around these boards! 

Red: You'll never know who's TRUELY drug-free and who's not. I think a good part of these guys are probably drug free and maybe some aren't. In Clive Henry's case, who knows... although Stranschek is more then likely drug free (I figure it would be hard to only weigh 114 lbs and be on the juice  :Smilie: .) One must remember that there are always detoxes that can get the shit out of your system in a split second. Does anyone have more info on this subject? I mean about detoxes and testing in the IPF?

HP

----------


## Rx-AS

drug testing is a joke...the tests are way too easy to beat...some meet promoters don't even test the "record breakers" cuz they want the fame of the records and incredible lifts being done at their meets...the only true test is one's integrity...in which case, that's left up to each individual as is one's judgement on that person's character and whether to believe them or not...

just a thought...and another post-er!

----------


## Huge Presser

RsAS once again loving the avatar!
You always seem to get a good one up bro  :Smilie: .

A lot of times federations won't test just to make sure that they look badass by having all the big records. And yea sometimes they won't even check. The only fed that doesn't do this is the USAPL... I think they like looking like pussies  :Big Grin: .

Just kidding, just kidding!!!
I just hate the USAPL for taking away a state record from me on FOUR SEPERATE OCCASIONS!!! :Mad:  God damn strictass judging.

HP

----------

